# Newbie here



## Orange5 (May 10, 2021)

Hi everyone, been reading a lot of the threads on here over the last few days and thought I would join.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

What brings you here? Welcome.


----------



## Orange5 (May 10, 2021)

I'm looking for advice regarding a situation


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Orange5 said:


> I'm looking for advice regarding a situation


We're here to try to help. Give us the situation.


----------

